# does anyone else not know what they want as in a career?



## Daniel (Apr 30, 2010)

I am now considering myself a professional student, I've been in college since 2005 and have so many credit hours and not one degree its ridicules. I have taken career assessment test and everything. I even went to my career adviser and he told me that I have that Jack of all trades personality and he couldn't help me....WTF...?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't know what career I want either. Perhaps you could just get some easy job that pays enough for you to follow your interests? Either that or just go ahead and take a course that you fancy doing? It might be one that gets you a great career.


----------



## Excelsio (Jan 27, 2010)

As per usual... my recommedation to ANYONE doing their career search is:

chapters.indigo.ca: Do What You Are: Discover the Perfect Career for You Through the Secrets of Personality Type: Paul D. Tieger, Paul D Tieger: Books


----------



## crazypenguin26 (May 1, 2010)

I thought I knew, but now I'm not so sure. 

I've wanted to be a marine biologist forever, but now I really like Psychology but I'm not sure if I could actually be a psychologist. so I don't know, but I still have a few years of college to figure it out.


----------



## Johnny5 (May 2, 2010)

I entered into college as a Finance major, then Accounting, then Human Resources and i'm about to graduate with a degree in business management. 
I still don't know what exactly I want to do... Thus i'm going to grad school for a M.S. in Management and Leadership (maybe a MBA haven't decided yet)...


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I have no idea, I just want something fun that pays pretty well, but mostly fun/interesting/stimulating (I thought this would be science but I'm now doubting that, yaaaaay)


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I've been out of school for over ten years now and I still don't know, though I've had a lot of personal issues that have held me back, problems I'm now facing up to. But still............ currently no idea. 
Every time I think I find something I realise I no longer want it, I just can't seem to find anything that I'm passionate about that I can turn into "Work", even though if I did I'm sure the spark would soon disappear.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

I know what I want to do with my life and I'm not interested in careers/work ... There is a way...


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

I just obligatorily switched my major from biochemistry (what I REALLY want to learn more of) to classics (what I wouldn't mind learning more about) in order to _continue_ in college, which puts me at the edge of a pendulum, swinging back and forth from security in a science career to IDKWTF I'm going to do with my life.

:frustrating:


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I am not a 100% sure. Right now I am majoring in engineering because after much pondering I think this would be a good career choice. But as always I am skeptical of my choice probably because I have so many interest and things I want to do.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

tine said:


> I have no idea, I just want something fun that pays pretty well, but mostly fun/interesting/stimulating (I thought this would be science but I'm now doubting that, yaaaaay)


I think that's what everyone wants  but what...?


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I always know that I wanna be a writer and an adventurer. It's in my blood.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I have no fukin' idea. All of my ideas from before seem to have disappeared and so I'm kind of dabbling around, waiting for some revalation though that's a bad bad tactic so I'll forget about it as there is no one or perfect career... I might get that book someone advised here. Hope it's helpful.

I think setting up some kind of plan would be nice.
A teacher of mine studied literature and said to himself he wants to be a teacher, poet, journalist and another thing I forgot. He's become all of them. He's currently 50-something and went to travel around. So to have -a- plan (whatever it is or means) seems to be a succesful approach.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

My problem is that what I want is to NOT do anything. Ever.


----------



## sushi (May 2, 2010)

i just saw _Into the Wild_ and that guy there said, "careers are a 20th century invention and i don't want one". 
i think it makes sense.


----------

